# 30" Monitor Lenovo vs Dell?



## Canon 14-24 (Apr 2, 2013)

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2013/04/01/lenovo-announces-thinkvision-lt3053p-that-covers-99percent-of-adobergb-gamut

I am curious to as spec wise, why this Lenovo is priced more than the Dell U3014 when the dell has usb 3.0 and a card reader? Or any other thoughts of other 30" monitors priced under $1.5k?


----------

